# Power pole clone



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I seen a add on craigslist for a power pole with a YouTube link after watching the video I seen it's a guy who builds them where there electric instead of hydraulic they where about 6-700 bucks, anybody seen these


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Got a link?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

x2


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/3061427411.html

Not exactly sure how to post a link. I tried my best


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

When it comes to holding my boat from going to unwanted places I will stick with the real thing.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go.. Kinda slick, like the ingenuity.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

They have other products too.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

On The Hook said:


> They have other products too.


I own skinny water products poles for my boat. I have the motor mount as shown in that video and a trolling motor bracket for the bow. Due to my boat's weight, I'm afraid to use them when the wind is greater than about 15 mph. I haven't had one bend or had any issues, I'm probably just being a nervous nelly.

Otherwise they do the job for way cheaper.

I bought two 2 piece 8' poles plus two 4' extensions which give me 2 12' poles that break down into a total of 6 4' pieces that fit into rod holders perfectly..

FYI I called a couple of times before and immediately after ordering online, Kate answered the phone each time. Nice as she could be. Seemed very genuine when it came to customer service.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got a 10' stick it anchor pin that I got for a gift, it works great on my 24' pontoon. I've had my boat loaded down with people and had both biminis up in a 15mph wind and it held perfectly and never let go. I was amazed how it would bend over and sometimes go under the water and then just flop back up. I still want a power pole for the stern to make fishing tight places less hassle but man I just can't afford one right now, I'm a pretty young guy marrien with two kids trying to get established in this world and the wife said the boat stuff is on hold....I can still dream!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Looks reasonable, but it's slow compared to Talon and PP.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I wonder how much push that electric motor has to set the pole. It doesn't seem like the power pole design would work that great with electric. I may be thinking way off but just doesn't seem like it could get the set that a power pole has.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The woman/lady in that second video reminds me of an old lawnmower.. Smokin!


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I bet you wont need a zip tie or bungie chord holding one of those in place, unlike all those "bada$$" powerpoles i keep seeing


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Delesandwich said:


> I bet you wont need a zip tie or bungie chord holding one of those in place, unlike all those "bada$$" powerpoles i keep seeing


That's funny/ignorant.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Just stating what I see on the water every day


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I didn't read this whole thread..
I helped a fellow toy runner 'unstick' his power pole. The relay or switch, I forget, had failed and he was stuck. I don't know much about them but it was obviously dc powered. I cut the wires an hot wired the pole back up. Something to keep in mind if yer in a bind..

A
Edit: I could be mistaken, but I believe it was hydrolic.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I figure with all of you guys that have these power poles, talons and whatever type of contraptions you can buy to make life easier. you're really just trying to make one of those "my pole is bigger than your pole" statements for lack of better sense. Just remember the older your "pole" gets, more than likely it's going to fail when you're in the moment and need it most. Thats why I just stick to good ole fashion man power and use my STIFFY, as long as I give it a good push I know I'll be in there for a while.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Delesandwich said:


> Well I figure with all of you guys that have these power poles, talons and whatever type of contraptions you can buy to make life easier. you're really just trying to make one of those "my pole is bigger than your pole" statements for lack of better sense. Just remember the older your "pole" gets, more than likely it's going to fail when you're in the moment and need it most. Thats why I just stick to good ole fashion man power and use my STIFFY, as long as I give it a good push I know I'll be in there for a while.


Whatever helps you sleep at night. "my pole is bigger than your pole". Your ignorance is astonishing.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Got a chance to use the talon this wk and boy it was nice. No more bad back and dirty boat from handling anchor and Cajun anchor. Don't know why I didn't buy it sooner.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

t-tung said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night. "my pole is bigger than your pole". Your ignorance is astonishing.


Just trying to put some comedy in this place, your sense of humor must be drier than the bottom side of your boat.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Delesandwich said:


> Just trying to put some comedy in this place, your sense of humor must be drier than the bottom side of your boat.


Probably


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

Delesandwich said:


> Just trying to put some comedy in this place, your sense of humor must be drier than the bottom side of your boat.


LOL!

I am sure he will say the bottom of his hull is dry because his Power Pole lifts it a few feet above the water.

All I know is that I tried to buy a trailer from a guy who had his and a friends boat burn up in a fire caused by a power pole and that not the first time I read about that happening. I have also read they supposedly fixed that issue, and these devices do sound like the cats ***, but whoever fishes with me in my boat is the designated "anchor bee-ach" for the day so a power pole is a couple notches down on my list of things to buy for my boat. And yes, I have never owned or operated a Power Pole I am ignorant about them.


----------

